# Head Coach possibilities



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Sam Mitchell guided the Toronto Raptors to their first division title. Now he's the first coach in franchise history to win the Red Auerbach Trophy.
> 
> Mitchell was named the NBA Coach of the Year on Tuesday, beating Jerry Sloan of the Utah Jazz by a healthy margin.
> 
> ...


LINK

He just won COTY but if the Raptors lose in the first round he might not be brought back.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Sam Mitchell watch*

wishful thinking. he's coming back.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Alright just make this a head coach discussion

Rick Carlisle was just fired by the Pacers and would probably be a good option. Rick Adelman would be as well because we have pretty good players for his system

and Larry Brown is going to start being linked to us again soon enough


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

nutmeged3 said:


> Alright just make this a head coach discussion
> 
> Rick Carlisle was just fired by the Pacers and would probably be a good option. Rick Adelman would be as well because we have pretty good players for his system
> 
> and Larry Brown is going to start being linked to us again soon enough


nah, it will be a black coach, they are too racist over there


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Don't see Mitchell choosing the Bobcats over the Pacers if he decides to leave.

A hard-nosed defensive coach like Skiles would do wonders, Brown just has an awful amount of baggage to make it not worthwhile. I'd rather let him go to Memphis and watch him turn them into a circus act.

I'd be trying my hardest to get Stan Van Gundy, with Carlisle would be my next choice.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

With the way our future is shaping up I'd hope coaches would want to come here and we don't have to be searching all offseason. We need to get the coach in here before workouts so he can pick a player that will fit his system


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any news on Butch Carter? Does he still have a chance to coach Bobcats next season?

But it seems that Paul Silas have more of a chance:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/45860/20070428/silas_to_interview_for_charlotte_job/


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Considering Silas basically begged to be our coach we were going to give him an interview I doubt he has that good of a chance though

I havn't heard anything from Butch Carter since it was reported he was going to get an interview


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

What about Ivorini and the Dallas assistant???


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Iavoroni would be the Run N Gun coach and Felton would probably be more sucesful in that mold but I doubt he comes here as there is going to be several teams offering him the job but he would be a good signing.

I don't know anything about Sam Vincent other then he fits the mold of young, up and coming guy that Jordan has stated that he wants in our next coach. Doesn't hurt that he's under MJ's example for up and coming


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Iavaroni is the guy who might get Sam Mitchell's job.I think Colangelo has the cachet to do whatever he wants up there and I really don't think he wants Mitchell.Not sure I do either.He has trouble controlling his emotions IMO and I don't think he'd be the best fit here.I like Silas,but then I wouldn't be the one who had to deal with him

The way I hear things Iavaroni is going to have several teams interested in him.If I were the Bobcats with their shortsighted style of doing things for the wrong reasons I might want him because that style would be more appealing to the fans.Of course I doubt they'd think through the part where you need a certain caliber and type of talent to succeed at it.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Mario Ellie interviews for HC job*



> Former Houston Rockets guard Mario Elie interviewed Tuesday for the Charlotte Bobcats' vacant head coaching job.
> 
> Elie's agent, Tony Dutt, confirmed he met with Bobcats part-owner Michael Jordan and general manager Bernie Bickerstaff.
> 
> ...


LINK

I guess Dallas getting beat early would help us because we'd have a chance to look at the Vincent guy before we sign somebody that we don't need to and that's what this sounds like


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Stan Van Gundy interviews for HC job



> Add Stan Van Gundy to the growing list of candidates for the Charlotte Bobcats' coaching job.
> 
> Van Gundy interviewed this week, his first coaching interview since resigning from the Miami Heat in December 2005.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

> Stan Van Gundy interviews for HC job


Great to see.


----------



## E-MO_416 (Oct 17, 2006)

Honestly of all the teams without a coach this is by far the best place to go. The team is very young, the core is intact, the players are all hardworkers, and best of all you have alot of cap space. 

Ivoroni would do wonders for this squad. Players like Felton, Wallace, and Okafor would thrive in a run and gun offense.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

CHARLOTTE — Add Stan Van Gundy to the growing list of candidates for the Charlotte Bobcats' coaching job.
Van Gundy interviewed this week, his first coaching interview since resigning from the Miami Heat in December 2005.

He remains under contract with Miami through the end of next season, but Heat president Pat Riley allowed Van Gundy to interview when Bobcats general manager Bernie Bickerstaff asked.

"I went up there, and I spoke to them," Van Gundy told the Associated Press on Wednesday from his Miami home. "I went up and spoke to Bernie and (part-owner) Michael Jordan and (president) Fred Whitfield for three, 3½ hours on Monday. That's about it."

When he left the Heat, Van Gundy said he wanted to spend more time with his family and children. He insists that's still the case, meaning he isn't sure if the time is right for a return.


"I may be ready. May — that's the key word," said Van Gundy, a consultant for Riley and the Heat. "We're certainly at a time of looking at things, and that's where we are."

Former Hornets and Cavaliers coach Paul Silas and former NBA player and assistant coach Mario Elie also interviewed this week to replace Bickerstaff, who served as the team's coach and GM in its first three years and is staying with the team in a front-office role.

The Bobcats, who are expected to interview at least a half-dozen candidates, have been tightlipped about the coaching search. Jordan, playing golf Wednesday with Tiger Woods in a pro-am event, declined to answer questions after his round.

Toronto coach Sam Mitchell, in the final year of his contract, also could be a candidate if he doesn't sign a new deal with the Raptors. He's not available to interview until the Raptors are eliminated from the playoffs, but Bickerstaff has said the team's in no hurry to make a hire.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Iavoroni, Van Gundy, and Silas. I really wouldn't mind any of these 3 being the next Bobcats coach. Preferably though, it'd be Iavoroni just becuase I want to see a run n' gun offense.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> The candidates interviewed for the Charlotte Bobcats' head-coach opening have now reached five, the Observer has learned. In addition to Paul Silas and Mario Elie, the team has talked with Memphis Grizzlies assistant Lionel Hollins, New Mexico State coach Reggie Theus and former Miami Heat coach Stan Van Gundy.
> 
> The Bobcats are in no rush to make a hire, and figure to interview at least a few more candidates. Dallas Mavericks assistant Sam Vincent has been mentioned, although such an interview wouldn't take place until the Mavs are eliminated from the playoffs. And Toronto head coach Sam Mitchell -- a former Bobcats assistant -- could be a wild card if the Raptors don't lock him up to a new contract.


LINK

Uh, Hollins had a 18-46 with Memphis as an interim coach and I don't know why we'd get a coach from New Mexico state. Seems like pointless interviews


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Stan! Stan! He's our man, if he can't do it um... Iavoroni can!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bobcats ask to interview Sam Vincent



> The Charlotte Bobcats have asked for, and received, permission to interview Dallas Mavericks assistant Sam Vincent for their head-coaching job.
> A Mavericks source, speaking on condition of anonymity, confirmed that to the Observer this morning. It was initially unclear when Vincent would meet with Bobcats management


LINK

So we've interviewed 5 already and we're probably atleast going to see Iavoroni, Mitchell, and Vincent interviewed before we decide


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Good to see that they are looking at basically everyone before deciding, it comes across that they actually have a plan. Who woulda thunk it!


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

3 more interview



> Add "The Czar of the Telestrator" to the list of Charlotte Bobcats coaching candidates.
> 
> The Observer has learned Mike Fratello, a veteran NBA coach nicknamed "Czar'' for his television work, interviewed with the Bobcats this week. So did former New York Knicks interim coach Herb Williams and Dallas Mavericks assistant Sam Vincent.
> 
> ...


LINK

Damn, 8. Couple of these havn't made sense but atleast we have some good candidates. Although anything would be better then Bernie at this point


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

More info.



> CHARLOTTE: Everyone has been interviewed for this job; Ken Reeves might be next. The list includes Mavericks assistant Sam Vincent, former Heat coach Stan Van Gundy, Paul Silas, Mario Elie, Mike Fratello, Knicks assistant Herb Williams and Grizzlies assistant Lionel Hollins. Former NBA player Reggie Theus interviewed with the Bobcats, but received a new contract to stay at New Mexico State.


No idea who Ken Reeves is 

LINK


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow... Surprised they haven't interviewed Pat Summit yet..


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mitchell just reuped with the Raptors so he's out of the question



> ENDING educated speculation that highly-coveted free agent coach Sam Mitchell may leave the Raptors for the Pacers or the Bobcats, the NBA's reigning Coach of the Year and Toronto team president Bryan Colangelo have come to terms, The Post has learned. According to a Canadian Mountie, the fully guaranteed agreement is for three years at $4 million per, a $2.4M raise.


LINK

And Larry Brown supposedly says this...



> Larry Brown would gladly accept, if offered, the head coaching job for Charlotte or Memphis, and that family relocation and relatively low pay will not be obstacles.


LINK


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I think Paul Silas makes the most sense, but Larry Brown is a strong possibility.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

Rumours have Sam Vincent as the leading candidate.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Source says he is far and away the leading candidate to. I don't know if I like the idea of giving the reins to such a young coach. MJ wants the next Avery Johnson but Johnson was handed a top team while were in a completly different situation.

I guess we'll see, I wish we'd give Iavoroni an interview


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I heard Mario Elie had an interview? Anyone got any info on this?


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

OneBadLT123 said:


> I heard Mario Elie had an interview? Anyone got any info on this?


Yeah, he did and from what I read we came away impressed. Since we seem set on this next Avery Johnson thing I wouldn't be surprised if he was the option behind Vincent


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Aside from Silas there aren't any candidates which really interest me.JVG is a good coach,but christ he takes all the fun out of the game with his style.


----------

